#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Is there a way to remove all text boxes in a word document?

## 1tane1

After I convert my files from .pdf to .doc, it remains some text boxes in the document. Is there a way to remove them?

For example, I can remove all pictures by ctrl+h; replace ^g with nothing. However, I couldn't find a way to remove text boxes.

----------


## ARGK

Hi
Have a look at this link:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!to...nt/sG3lTvPsymY

Good luck.
Tony

----------


## macropod

Sure you can, with a macro like:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This will delete all 'floating' shapes & graphics in the document.

If your PDF creator has generated actual Word textboxes and you want to delete only them, you can do that with:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Do note that either approach will also delete anything that's in the shapes/textboxes.

----------


## 1tane1

TY for both replies.

I didn't know ctrl-q

I loved your macro there. I added to my macro. If someone searches here my macro code for PDF -> DOC editor is shown below




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## macropod

Aside from clearing out a huge amount of unnecessary code, your macro could be made much more efficient.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Note the in-line comments about some redundancies in what you have in the code - you should decide which versions of the operations are required and delete the others. Even the above code could probably be further trimmed.

----------

